# DBT Song



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2009)

"Hillside staff get creative when sharing excitement about Dialectical Behavior Therapy":YouTube - The DBT SongAs a fellow fan of DBT, I wrote down the lyrics for the first song:

 Dialectical...
behavior....
therapy.

I get mad...    
And sometimes 
I get sad.

But I use my “push away”
And now I am here to say
that I don't play.

D - B - T!
Don't you know 
what I mean?

Dialectical...
behavior... 
therapy.

I push away... 
every, every day.

Cause I use my therapy
to get through my day.
But ya’ll don’t hear what I say.

D - B - T
Don’t you know 
what it means?

It means... 
Dialectical...
behavior...
therapy. 

(BTW, a serious video on DBT.)


----------



## Andy (Dec 13, 2009)

lol That was funny. And who knew Beyonce had competition!


----------

